# Heart/diabetes or other?



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

some tips or ideas please. since arriving in Hurghada I have had so much chest pain and back pain, Red Sea Hospital did cardiac tests and it showed my heart was okay. (I am a previous heart attack patient in London)
I was pleased with the result but continued to feel dizzy, sickly, acute pain. I saw signs that I had a kidney infection and started a course of strong antibiotics. I stopped feeling dizzy, my strength improved but I still have a poor apetite, bad back pain in higher areas and chest pain. my blood pressure is 117 over 75, sugar level 8 - 10. I know this is not a medical forum but I am just hoping some expats may have a faint idea or may have had a similiar experience. So while there are some improvements, I am puzzled by the continious chest pain. I have no cold symptoms and am very careful in the sun. tips please


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I would go back to the doctor at the hospital! Or try another hospital?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

It sounds like you could have a flu virus of some kind, there are many going around at the moment. I agree though, try and get a second ( or third) opinion! There is another hospital in el gouna, and several good ones in Cairo.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

alexander4455 said:


> some tips or ideas please. since arriving in Hurghada I have had so much chest pain and back pain, Red Sea Hospital did cardiac tests and it showed my heart was okay. (I am a previous heart attack patient in London)
> I was pleased with the result but continued to feel dizzy, sickly, acute pain. I saw signs that I had a kidney infection and started a course of strong antibiotics. I stopped feeling dizzy, my strength improved but I still have a poor apetite, bad back pain in higher areas and chest pain. my blood pressure is 117 over 75, sugar level 8 - 10. I know this is not a medical forum but I am just hoping some expats may have a faint idea or may have had a similiar experience. So while there are some improvements, I am puzzled by the continious chest pain. I have no cold symptoms and am very careful in the sun. tips please


If i was in your shoes i would go back to the UK to see the doctor who knows you and your medical history.Egypt is not the best place to be in if you're not in good health.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> i would go back to the UK


Were you OK before travelling? Maybe a good idea to check you are OK to fly?

I can recommend El Gouna hospital having lived here ten years and many of my friends have had cause to use it. They can do a full body check up.


----------



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

Gounie said:


> Were you OK before travelling? Maybe a good idea to check you are OK to fly?
> 
> I can recommend El Gouna hospital having lived here ten years and many of my friends have had cause to use it. They can do a full body check up.


Do you know the cost. I have insurance but I like to pay first and claim when I return to UK


----------



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

Gounie said:


> Were you OK before travelling? Maybe a good idea to check you are OK to fly?
> 
> I can recommend El Gouna hospital having lived here ten years and many of my friends have had cause to use it. They can do a full body check up.


Also, I have property here but not got the green documents as land never got registered


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

For sure there are different prices for residents and tourists. You can call them and ask if you are a Hurghada resident you get local rates: El-Gouna Hospital

I did a full body check about a year ago. You can choose all the things you want done i.e. dentist, ear, nose and throat, mammogram, gyneacologist, optician or just the usual blood tests, heart, etc. etc. I think I paid around GBP100.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree El Gouna hospital is probably best. To get Residents rate you will need to show your passport with either the one year visa or your property owners visa. (I know nothing about that, I rent). I have heard though that if you want them to fill in insurance forms they will charge you full rate. 
Good luck with getting your problem sorted, hope it doesn't turn out to be too serious.


----------

